# Picture help



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Okay peeps. I need help!! Yes i realize that I need the kind of help you can't give me on here, but I also need some picture help. I have a bunch of pictures and would like to put into more of a video format with either narration or written info. Anyone know what I can use? I want to send in my display stuff in for the video this year and need it NOT to look like a 5 year old put it together. THANKS


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Windows movie maker...simple and free.

If you want to send (or link) them to me, I can put it together for you.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Jeff, you are so great!! I'll get the ones i like together and then they are off to you. THANKS


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I thought Zombie-F's notice said there could be problems with Windows Movie Maker? We're looking to put together a slide show with an audio background. Is Movie Maker the best option? We've never done anything like this so we're on the clueless side.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I think it will depend on how it's compressed..?
I know that wide screen is an issue.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I can help out a few folks ... depending on how much video has been taken.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

I think the biggest thing is not to save the output as WMV save it as uncompressed avi


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey, FE, if you do the videos, do you get a free listing in the credits?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

We'll give Movie Maker a shot. Has anyone out there used any other type of video editing software?


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Spooky1 said:


> I thought Zombie-F's notice said there could be problems with Windows Movie Maker? We're looking to put together a slide show with an audio background. Is Movie Maker the best option? We've never done anything like this so we're on the clueless side.


Looks like scream1973 answered it for me:



scream1973 said:


> I think the biggest thing is not to save the output as WMV save it as uncompressed avi





Spooky1 said:


> We'll give Movie Maker a shot. Has anyone out there used any other type of video editing software?


I use Sony's Vegas Movie Studio, but it's about $100.

As far as Movie Maker goes, I can use any file it outputs... just keep in mind if you do output a WMV file it will be very compressed, giving the image a pixelated look and the audio a very low quality. The best thing to do with movie maker is to save it as an AVI file. Those are not compressed nearly as badly.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Will do Zombie (Thanks to you and Scream). We were playing around last night (just making a slide show of a few slides) and the .avi file will be huge even for what may be a 2 minute or so video (slide show). Any recomendation for the size of the pictures to use in the slide show? Most of my pics are around 3 meg.

I was looking up video editing software and the Corel program seemed to be well rated. It cost about the same as the Sony. I'll have to do some research on the Sony program.


----------



## higginsr (Oct 4, 2007)

I have personally used movie maker, vegas and picasso (sp?) but by far and large, the easiest to use is the MAC book iMovie it is almost idiot proof (being why I could use it even though I am not a MAC guy)... if you get the chance to use iMovie8 you won't be disappointed and the have a save feature for direct compression to youtube... no thought process needed


----------

